# Geada - Braga - Janeiro 2021



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2021 às 22:38)

Aproveitei alguns dias desta primeira metade do mês para tirar umas fotos à geada, porque provavelmente não vamos ter uns dias assim tão frios tão cedo, pelo menos aqui. Desde que faço registos (2013) ainda não tinhamos tido aqui uns dias assim tão frios como os da outra semana e que juntando às máximas não muito altas para o que é costume, levou a que o gelo e a geada permanecesse nas zonas em sombra fazendo com que os cristais ficassem enormes!  Era uma coisa que já queria fotografar à algum tempo e apesar de já ter visto cristais assim quando fui à Suíça em 2014, ainda nem sequer tinha a máquina e os registos que fiz não foram nada de especial. Por isso, quando começei a ver em certas zonas em sombra na cidade umas manchas brancas pensei logo se seria geada que não estivesse a derreter. Mal tive possibilidade fui logo a uns sítios que tinha em mente pelo potencial para acumular geada e ao chegar lá, tinham e não era pouca! Provavelmente era capaz de estar ali horas a fotografar as várias formas dos cristais Com a chegada das nuvens, vento e temperaturas mais altas no fim de semana os cristais derreteram, pois se tivessem durado até esta semana iriam estar gigantes. Em baixo partilho algumas das fotos que tirei nesses dias, muitas delas dos cristais.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2021 às 22:38)

Continuando:


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2021 às 20:45)

Dois grandes artistas a trabalhar em conjunto; o resultado só podia ser mesmo soberbo e espetacular! 
Que trabalheira...  Registos fantásticos Guilherme, obrigado!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2021 às 11:22)

guimeixen disse:


>



Que camadão!  de tantos dias sem derreter, mais parece neve!

Belíssimas fotos, e detalhes impressionantes, @guimeixen !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2021 às 12:21)

Tinha.me escapado este tópico   Os ínfimos pormenores da geada está simplesmente brutal    Só por curiosidade Guilherme , foram registados com algum anel inversor , ou investiste numa lente Macro?! Obrigado e contínua a brindar-nos com estas fotos preciosas por favor


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2021 às 13:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Dois grandes artistas a trabalhar em conjunto; o resultado só podia ser mesmo soberbo e espetacular!
> Que trabalheira...  Registos fantásticos Guilherme, obrigado!





Gilmet disse:


> Que camadão!  de tantos dias sem derreter, mais parece neve!
> 
> Belíssimas fotos, e detalhes impressionantes, @guimeixen !





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tinha.me escapado este tópico   Os ínfimos pormenores da geada está simplesmente brutal Só por curiosidade Guilherme , foram registados com algum anel inversor , ou investiste numa lente Macro?! Obrigado e contínua a brindar-nos com estas fotos preciosas por favor



Obrigado! 

@Ricardo Carvalho, sim, para algumas usei o anel, para outras, como os cristais estavam tão grandes, nem foi preciso.


----------

